# اكسسوارات كفوف الرائعه متوفره لفترة محدوده اسرع



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

اكسسوارات كفوف الرائعه متوفره لفترة محدوده


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عدنا إليكم بعد طول غياب .. أدام عليكم السعادة والهناء يارب 

وينعاد على الجميع رمضان اعوام عديده 

تفضلوا حبايبي هذه تشكيله من اساور الكفوف http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1267181.htmlالرائعه خصصناها لحبايبنا الغاليين علينا 

تفضلوا واختاروا اللي تحبوه 

الموديلات 





السعر 
50 ريال 





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال





السعر 
50 ريال

وأهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع ومرحباً بالطلبات *​
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور ​


----------

